# A couple of new R33 pics



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Since the weather finally decided to clear up for a few days, it was time to give the ole girl a cleaning and take a few new pics.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Very cool, nice work. What wheels are they? CE28's or reps?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

What brake set up is that?! Those discs are huge!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

i spy some nice parts right there


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

very cool looking r33 u got there


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Wills Gun, The wheels are Rota DPT 18 x 10 + 20
Kadir, They are the Rotora 6 pot/4pot combo
Clarky and emu, thank you


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice car, anymore shots of the rear diffuser?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks SynistR.. Tis a nice 33GTR you have!


----------



## koullis (Mar 24, 2009)

great car mate.


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Mikeydinho said:


> Nice car, anymore shots of the rear diffuser?


These are both EP Racing pieces (diffuser and exhaust finisher)


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

very tasty gtr matey, what colour blue is that?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

That diffuser is nice, i gotta get me one of them asap!!!!Cheers for that.

Mikey


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

dennis waller said:


> very tasty gtr matey, what colour blue is that?


The paint is a custom mix. It is Midnight Purple base with a Indago and Blue Pearl coat sprayed over it.


----------



## yonwd (Jul 5, 2007)

very nice! and in the usa too!


----------



## Rob_Br_91 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice r33 gtr 
In your face USA federal Justice!!!

Cheers.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

One of the best looking 33 :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice Looking 33gtr.. :thumbsup:
How much power does it have? :squintdan


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

It is still running off the factory ECU (lack of money) at the present time but we did manage a Dyno pull of 368 AWHP on a DynoJet AWD dyno at 17 psi on 101 oct.


----------



## Carrera (Jan 31, 2010)

nice car 
have you bought it from sweden?


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

No, it was Midnight Purple when I purchased it. I am not certain as to the origin of the car because it was already in the USA when I bought her.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Lovely car, love the brakes!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

That's damn fine. Some unusual extras perfectly balanced for a superb visual impact. Excellent job.


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you all for the comments and compliments.


----------



## Carrera (Jan 31, 2010)

synistrGT-R said:


> No, it was Midnight Purple when I purchased it. I am not certain as to the origin of the car because it was already in the USA when I bought her.


 The sticker on the rearplate is a country sticker fore European uninon Sweden


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Carrera said:


> The sticker on the rearplate is a country sticker fore European uninon Sweden


Ahh, that. I have a best friend here in the USA who is from Stockholm. His father (Mr. Carlson) owns Mr. Cap Car Appearance and Restyling Shop services through-out Europe.


----------



## Starbuck (Mar 4, 2010)

That rear diffuser is awesome man. I think I need to have one of those for my R33!:thumbsup:
Looks really nice and clean overall, although I´m not a big fan of aftermarket hoods.


----------



## unr33l (Apr 12, 2010)

is that rear diffuser a little low? i'm aussie and some of the roads / laws here are a bitch what is it like as a daily driver with that on at the back? thinking of buying one for myself


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

It is sitting the same heigth as the side skirts from the ground. The pictures make it look a tad bit lower that what it is. As for driving, I have noticed some rear stability when at speeds above 130km.


----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

That difuser is really nice!


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

EP Racing probally has them in stock


----------

